# Gold plated parts.



## user 12009 (Jun 10, 2015)

Here is another one. I was at a yardsale last week and bought a big plastic grocery bag of hard drives, RAM and plugin modems and wifi cards all for $15. As I was leaving the seller threw in a bag (25) of gold plated solder-on jacks. I did some research and have them listed for $4 each if they buy the bag. Some sellers have listed at $17 to $23 each.

If they do not sell under "electrical connectors" I may relist under "gold recovery" Any idea what the AU value could be?

This is the part: http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Johnson-Cinch-Connectivity-Solutions/142-0701-871/?qs=iKljIZI%252bxs6VFAALEPTgCg%3D%3D


----------



## kdaddy (Jun 13, 2015)

Try looking at what they sell for instead of what they are listed for... List price is irrelevant.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 13, 2015)

kdaddy said:


> Try looking at what they sell for instead of what they are listed for... List price is irrelevant.


 Absolutely correct.


----------



## user 12009 (Jun 14, 2015)

kdaddy said:


> Try looking at what they sell for instead of what they are listed for... List price is irrelevant.


I am completly aware of that. I just thought it funny. I could buy them from an electronics supply for about $6 each.

I was just wondering if that many parts could at least yield a gram or so.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 14, 2015)

Years ago (in the early '70's) I ran a plating shop and we electroplated literally thousands of those SMA's to the MIL G 45204 spec. In the photo they appear to have decent surface area but in reality they were pretty small. 

But there were also a good quantity plated to the same spec but a lower class (and hence much less gold thickness).

So while the SMA's plated for companies like Raytheon and other military use OEM's may have had the gram per piece you speak of ( a stretch but possible) there are others with milligrams as well.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 15, 2015)

cyberdan said:


> kdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Try looking at what they sell for instead of what they are listed for... List price is irrelevant.
> ...


I expect far less, based on the immeasurably small (0.1g ?) total yield I got from about 75 bright, gold plated, bluetooth antennas in a sulphuric cell. For sure no expert in sulphuric cells, I was ludicrously careful about losses.

Unable to see anything to suggest they are plated heavier than any other RF antennas, selling them would be the right choice IMHO.


----------

